# Lola is home



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Took Sweet Pea to be bred (will give update on that later) but the big news is Lola is home!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lola is really pretty....I am happy she is home.... :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ooohhhh  Congrats! Beautiful doe! Love that color too! Looks like the girls are all getting along well.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh! She is looking so good! I bet you are relieved to have her home and fitting in nicely~


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so purty! And it has to be great having her finally with you! She looks to be fitting in very nicely too


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

She is GORGEOUS!!! I am so happy for you :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad you got her home! She is very nice looking and has nice topline on the move.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes beautiful little girl. Very striking just like her sire.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How do I say this? Mmm Mmm Mmm!!! Very nice Stacey!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

She is super pretty, Stacey!  I love the white on her face!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice doe!!! She is so pretty and I love her deep rich color. 
Hope she is settling in well for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet Pea is being her usual bully self so Lola CRIES when she sees me. :sigh: But she is settling in fine otherwise. Gobbled up her grain with no problem and even licked at the Fastrack. 

I was able to convince her that the treats I give out are yummy too. So she will soon be in my face for treats. :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She is very pretty! Love that color!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes isnt is gorgeous!!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when I first brought her home I had to teach her that out of my hand comes treats. She is a very friendly doe and isnt skittish at all of me. so I strattled her and pried open her mouth gently and put a treat in it. she tried to spit it out but after I put it back in she realized it was tasty. Now she is jumping on me like the rest of them and she was even nuzzeling my pockets  I lean over and i have noses all over me or mouths trying to lick/bite my fingers LOL

she will settle in quite nicely!


Oh and those other does are still forsale and oh so friendly too! Lucia is wow very friendly, just a love bug


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She's so cute
Its good that she;s settling in, she looks pretty comfy in the photos lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she has been a little more skittish of the other does the past few days as they now are past the intro stage and into the let me show you who is boss stage. even little Jitterbug gives her what for! It is rather cute. Jitterbug has almost the exact same markings as Lola except her color is black instead of red and her markings are flipped.


----------

